# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > مقالات مرتبط با Microsoft .Net Framework >  کمک در نصب iis

## nader0

با سلام
من یه سرور vps دارم که apache نصب کردم و سرور دانلود فیلمم هست
اما apache جواب نمیده وقتی شلوغ میشه
حالا میخوام  IIS نصب کنم ، هم http و هم ftp رو راه اندازی کنم 
میخوام ببینم کسی میتونه نصب و را اندازیش کنه 
هزینش رو هم میدم
اینم ایمیلم:
nader_kh255@yahoo.com

----------

